# Bug Report - OBS doesn't work on Mac OS X 11.0 (Big Sur)



## totbthepodcast (Sep 20, 2020)

It looks like OBS isn't working on the newest OS X. When I try to open it, it says it quit unexpectedly. I'm using OBS version 25.0.8.


----------



## MiKaCe (Sep 21, 2020)

Try the new 26.0.0 rc2, maybe that one already has improve..


----------



## totbthepodcast (Sep 21, 2020)

MiKaCe said:


> Try the new 26.0.0 rc2, maybe that one already has improve..


Just saw that rc3 was released so I updated to that and it still didn't work.


----------



## jsoneaday (Nov 13, 2020)

Do the obs guys know. Wonder if there's any sort of eta?


----------



## chehong (Nov 13, 2020)

I hit the same with the BigSur GA build (11.0.1)

- Wilson


----------



## Burger Boy (Nov 13, 2020)

It's a bug with CEF (browser sources). If you have any browser sources anywhere in your scene, even if they are disabled, OBS will crash. There is no current workaround









						macOS Big Sur Known Issues (caused by CEF + Audio Monitoring) · Issue #3095 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Nothing surprising, but I hope this report can help to make OBS available on the new macOS as soon as it's get's released. Once you starts OBS on Big Sur, it's quit unexpectedly, here&#...




					github.com


----------



## chehong (Nov 13, 2020)

Burger Boy said:


> It's a bug with CEF (browser sources). If you have any browser sources anywhere in your scene, even if they are disabled, OBS will crash. There is no current workaround
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are too many updates.... which one is the workable workaround ?


----------



## chehong (Nov 13, 2020)

ok I replaced the Chrome embedded framework to latest stable version.... at least I can open the OBS... however all browser sources are not working.


----------



## Burger Boy (Nov 13, 2020)

The only current workaround is to revert to Catalina or earlier.


----------



## filpop (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I solved the issues with OBS on Big Sur by installing OBS with brew.
This also solved the flickering issues when recording from a specific window.


----------



## nottooloud (Dec 2, 2020)

Burger Boy said:


> The only current workaround is to revert to Catalina or earlier.


Grabbing a browser window will work around some use cases.


----------



## Olivier J. (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello,

i have the same problem ... but i have a solution:
don't use Chrome , use Safari like Browser ... it works with this browser on my Mac !
;-)


----------

